# How long does a bottle of Aftershave/Perfume last you?



## Bretrick (Dec 6, 2021)

I bought my aftershave in June 1999.
100 ml bottle of Body Kouros.
Still has at least 80% left in it.
22 years old now. Still smells great.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2021)

You know it goes off ? ..you might not notice but other people would notice a stale or heavy smell... 

( I used to love Kouros).. 

I have 5 or 6 different perfumes they last as long as how ever often I use them... sometimes as long as 5 years


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> You know it goes off ? ..you might not notice but other people would notice a stale or heavy smell...
> 
> ( I used to love Kouros)..
> 
> I have 5 or 6 different perfumes they last as long as how ever often I use them... sometimes as long as 5 years


My bottle still smells the same as it did when I bought it.
I think the expiry date is to get the buyer to buy more often.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> My bottle still smells the same as it did when I bought it.
> I think the expiry date is to get the buyer to buy more often.


you're lucky perhaps because aftershave is more astringent , but please believe me perfume does go off, and it's a horrible smell.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 6, 2021)

I don't use either one. I used aftershave for a while. A couple of years, maybe. I was in my late 20s, working a job that required me to wear a suit, and I guess that made me feel like the kind of man who used aftershave. The bottle might have been 6oz, or maybe 4oz, and it was still half full when I threw it out. Pretty sure it was called Axe.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> you're lucky perhaps because aftershave is more astringent , but please believe me perfume does go off, and it's a horrible smell.


Yes, aftershaves are an astringent - first-aid after scraping your face with a razor.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 6, 2021)

I haven’t purchased any since I stopped working in 2005.

I doubt that I will need to purchase anything more than a bar of soap at this point.

People just don’t seem to have as much interest in getting close enough for a sniff as they did when I was young.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2021)

I have a bottle of Jo Malone perfume from about 2 yrs. ago that I use very rarely. Also have a small sample bottle that I occasionally spray into the air and walk into .. just because


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 6, 2021)

This thread reminded me of a neighbor that had a Rainbow vacuum cleaner with a water system for dust collection.

She used to pour her old perfumes and colognes into the water filter to freshen the air in her home.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 6, 2021)

I used to use aftershave when I was working.  However, since retiring, I can't recall the last time I used any of that stuff.  A couple of years ago, I found a couple bottles still in the bathroom, emptied them, and tossed the bottles.


----------



## Knight (Dec 6, 2021)

Shaving my beard & removing that stupid some on the sides & middle top where hair grows, leaving a high forehead & the pattern bald in the back that's a lot to cover. I won't let it grow so that the other stupid "look I have hair" comb over is there. 

So around the house Letric shave works good for keeping razor burn in check. When going out I have to shave early because my wife like me to use fahrenheit aftershave that she bought for me. When on, with so much to cover I need it to dissipate some. The 100ml. bottle she bought is about 1/2 gone after 3 years.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Dec 6, 2021)

Probably have some 'Hai Karate' aftershave in a box along with dozens of Grecian Formula.
Always the fun, gag gift because I started turning grey in high school.

Me: ' Wow, thanks, I'll give that a Try...'
Me mumbling: ' could have just got me a six-pack...'


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 6, 2021)

Haven't started my first bottle yet...


----------



## Tom 86 (Dec 6, 2021)

I use "Brut"  I got an 8 oz. bottle back in 2010 for a Christmas present.  I still have 85% of it.  I don't go out that much to use it.  The most time my shower gel has a good smell so I don't need anything else.

  what gets me is older women in grocery stores that you can smell their perfume 2 aisles away. Some people say she must have taken a bath in it.


----------



## Lawrence (Dec 6, 2021)

A bottle of aftershave last me for about two years. I like to use it after I shave to close and get that itchy feeling on my face. Though sometimes I use hand sanitizer after I shave also.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 6, 2021)

I've had some last me a few years. I use lighter scents in the summer, a little heavier in the winter. What bothers me is that sometimes a perfume will last all day and another for just a couple of hours. 
I try those tester bottles in the store. A spot here and a spot there and when I get home I don't know which spot is which. I need to bring a magic marker with me.


----------



## Jules (Dec 6, 2021)

Whenever I order from Sephora, they offer free samples.  Most of them go to kids and Gkids.  If I keep one or two, they never get down to the bottom.  Basically it was only worn when travelling and well ….

DH uses Clinique aftershave because it has no or little scent.  It probably lasts 6 - 8 months.  Before that he used Lab and they quit making the aftershave.  Guess people wanted a scent.  

Any event in the seniors centre prohibits wearing of scents, by men or women.  TG.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 6, 2021)

I buy perfumes usually in the 3 oz. size.  It depends on how often I use them for how long they last.  I've had one small bottle for about 5 or 6 years as I don't use it that often, I do like it though, it was a gift.

I have about 3 that are half full and 1 that is almost gone and I've had the former a few years, the latter a few months.  I also have a very new one that is down about an inch now.  
I spray perfumes often..their aromas make me feel good--maybe it's like aromatherapy for me.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 6, 2021)

How long does a bottle of Aftershave last you?​
Several decades


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 6, 2021)

I have 5 bottles of cologne in the bathroom and haven't used any in years except to spray my clothes so they don't smell musty.  Mostly Channel Bleu and Calvin Klein Obsession Night.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 7, 2021)

Remember when people used to spray a little mist of perfume on a cold lightbulb before turning on the lamp.
The heat from the bulb would release the scent.


----------



## Bretrick (Dec 7, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Remember when people used to spray a little mist of perfume on a cold lightbulb before turning on the lamp.
> The heat from the bulb would release the scent.


No. I'm not sure if I remember that. Vaguely at the back of my mind but could be a false memory. 
The power of suggestive prompting ?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 10, 2021)

My last bottle of Jovan White Musk cologne lasted me about 10 months. At the rate I'm going with the current bottle which is being underused due to the pandemic, it will probably last me two years. I opened the 3.5 oz bottle at the end of January and have a little more than half left.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 23, 2021)

I have had a bottle of Cool Water since I retired. Why I don't throw it out is a mystery.


----------



## rgp (Dec 23, 2021)

I have had a bottle of Old Spice for about fifty years.


----------

